# Slot Cutter or Spline cutter



## kimbert (Sep 1, 2005)

In a recent Router workshop show Bob and Rick made mirror where they put splines in the miter on the corners. Rick use a bit that he called a spline cutter. It looked much larger in diameter then the average slot cutter. Is there such a thing as a spline cutter and if so where can one purchase such an item.

Cheers

Kimbert


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

I don't recall that show but a slot cutter should work for a spline cutter. Slot cutter are normally set to do 1/2" deep cuts but the bearing is often replaceable and you could change the depth of cut up until the limits posed by the arbor assembly.

If you have the time check www.oak-park.com and see if they have such a bit as many if not all of the bits used on the show are found on that site.

Ed


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: Since the spline is the part that is usually inserted into slots cut both pieces of material, the spline is usually cut on the saw and inserted and glued into place.
I seem to think it's a difference in terminology, or I'm misunderstanding the question.
Woodnut65


----------



## kimbert (Sep 1, 2005)

No, its just me not using the right lingo. I am referring to the bit that cuts the slot. It appeared from the TV perspective that the bit the Rick was using was much larger in diameter than the average slot cutter. I think he was cutting a 1/8 slot for a spline buit I don't know how deep he was making it.


----------

